# Future codex & figure releases



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stickmonkey @ WarSeer said:


> Re: 2010 models
> So in discussion today a few new things came up. Treat as rumors, as this source does not have direct information.
> 
> Missions Book
> ...


Some of this we've already heard about, but some of it is new.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I believe this was already posted a while back.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Eh i never saw it! and the new necron look IF true seems very very interesting........Now maybe they will have robocop Or Inspector Gadget!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> Eh i never saw it! and the new necron look IF true seems very very interesting........Now maybe they will have robocop Or Inspector Gadget!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

This had indeed been posted a long time ago, but its a good reminder if nothing else.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I added it some weeks ago. I allso read through the entire thread over at warseer and added everything of interest to the thread. Its on Page 2 atm since nothing new has been added to the discussion.

These are the snippets of text I manged to get out of the thread over at warseer :

This is his guess on when we might see some new Inquisition units, from what I understand he works for GW so this should be reliable info.
Just throwing up things that might interest you people, go check out the thread for more speculations. Ive added some highlights from the thread here.


Stickmonkey said:


> since i was asked to keep it all in one thread. Much of the discussion yesterday revolved around DH/WH plans. And i mentioned in the other thread it could see light of day around Jan next year if it stays on track. Can't see it happening any earlier, but could happen mid-2011.
> 
> Also looks like there will be another Mystery Box style campaign later this year. But I honestly don't know what it will be...I asked about Warhammer Quest, and was told specifically that license is with someone else now. (hopefully FFG) So yall's guess is as good as mine.





Stickmonkey said:


> To summarize for the dude and others. What I saw yesterday and am allowed to comment on is in my first post. I was wrapping up a bunch of other rumors and information I'd seen in the second post...being purposefully vague to give a little "wiggle room" to avoid cries of "foul" from a business standpoint. But more to give a flavor of what is in the pike.
> 
> I'll be able to comment more as the process goes on and we hear some of the play test results for rules, box art, etc. As with SW and Nids, I am really out of the loop by the time rules are finalized, but a lot of what I get to see does make it thru.
> 
> ...





From the thread said:


> Originally Posted by Rabid Bunny 666 View Post
> What could be added in terms of vehicles? Unless there is a new variant, it'll be either a redesigned Immolator or a plastic Exorcist.
> Stickmonkey: one word, sammael.


*Anyone got any idea what this comment means? What or who is Sammael? or is it a weapon?*



Stickmonkey said:


> Imagine the busiest release year GW has ever had...
> 
> Now imagine it busier...much, much busier...
> 
> ...


*This makes me really happy, it seems they are getting things done *



Stickmonkey said:


> I got to see the DH/WH character designs yesterday, there are about a dozen named inquisition, incl existing.
> 
> one looks like a gk chaplain.
> a sister w what looks like twin arm mounted SBs.
> ...


----------



## khael (Jul 4, 2009)

sounds interesting. and the only sammael i'm aware of is the dark angel's master of the ravenwing, which i think they already have a recent model for (at least on the jetbike). however, the new ideas for the GK and inquisition sound good. I've been wanting to start an inquisition army for a while... so if this is true, I might just have to.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im glad GW is going to realesed DE before 2012, you know since the world is suppose to end at that time and all :laugh:. At least I will have next years income tax at that time they may be realesed. Also has anyone else notice a Imperial Trend in realeses going on. First SM, followed by IG, then SW, and now BA/Inquisition. The only 5th thats not Imperial is Nids. WTF.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> From the Thread said:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by Rabid Bunny 666 View Post
> ...


Sammael does have an AV14 Landspeeder... maybe something similar *shrug*


----------



## Treewizard648 (Feb 4, 2009)

Like most rumors like this, I'll believe it when I see some photos, whoevers going to gamesday this year, take plenty of photos of upcoming models.


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Idk what im gonna do with my SoB if they get rid of the faith points...i rely on those way too much


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Also has anyone else notice a Imperial Trend in realeses going on. First SM, followed by IG, then SW, and now BA/Inquisition. The only 5th thats not Imperial is Nids. WTF.


Just a bit of favoritism towards the Imperial forces yes. But it is the center of the 40K story line. Granted a little more balance would be nice. Still I'm not complaining to much because I have a rather finely tweeked Farsight Enclave army and am not looking forward to having to re-do my entire list. And if they cut Farsight from the Tau codex I may end up dropping my Tau almost entirely.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

The Fallen said:


> Idk what im gonna do with my SoB if they get rid of the faith points...i rely on those way too much


EVERY SoB player relies on them.. they're our bread and butter, they make the army what it is. They will probably totally overhaul the system though, with all the rules bending towards 'easy to do' and streamlined and such. The faith point system was 'bulky' in the sense you had to keep track of them and such, which can lead to annoyances.
( I had it during the GT, last game I played, I suddenly pulled out another faith point when my enemy thought I didn't have anymore. He had killed 2 people with an AP3 attack in one of my squads and I evilly designated 1 of those wounds onto my squad leader, killing her off while the squad was still 8 girls strong, but giving me that all important faith point, which I spent on my Retributors and their heavy bolters to use divine guidance, blowing up his demon prince all of a sudden. )

There's a homebrew thread somewhere on the forum, where we did a partial build of our own 'codex inquisition', my suggestion for how to use faith in that thread could very well be an alternate method.
The idea was:
Every player turn, a unit can do 1 act of faith ( cannones can do 2 ), which lasts the entire player turn. To do this, you must pass a leadership test.
However, for every act of faith already attempted during a player turn, you get a -1 on your test to attempt an act. If you fail, the unit cannot attempt another one ( unless it's a cannoness, that can do 2 acts during a turn ).
You still do get an extra -1 though on any acts of other units, for attempting an act of faith.
Aka:
Cannoness
2 squads sisters.

First, Strength of the Martyr on Cannoness, she does a leadership test, LD10, rolls 8, passes
Second, The Passion on the Cannoness, leadership test, LD10-1, rolls 6, pass.
Third: SoB squad does divine guidance, LD9 - 2, rolls 10, FAIL
fourth, Second SoB squad does divine guidance, LD9 -3, 6 PASS.

The canness would now have her invulnerable save and +2 initiative, the first SoB squad has nothing, and the second one has Divine Guidance, all lasting till the end of the player turn.

Oh, and Acts can be attempted at any time during any phase, and last till the end of that player's turn.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> wrote lots of good stuff


This is pretty much the way I see it happening as well. I dont think there would be negative modifiers though, they would probobly want to make it like IG orders.

And for anyone else reading this thread. They might get rid of FAITH POINTS, nothing has been said about getting rid of acts of faith.

Wish I could jump into a stasis tank and sleep until the new stuff comes out instead of having to wither away waiting for it


----------

